# Bathing too often?



## kanatadoggroomer

He should be fine. Make sure you rinse very well and put on a little conditioner (diluted). You can also use human baby wipes for potty issues. 

My own big guys are bathed twice a week and never had any skin issues.


----------



## partial2poodles

I use Les Pooch products and they never cause problems....my little cream toy poodle looks separated and not totally fluffy because he rough houses and the other dogs get some saliva on him.....he gets bathed every 72 hours. We joke about it at home. Look! I see his ears don't look right, Its been about 65 hours...tomorrow morning he's getting bathed. He is 10 months old now and immaculatey clean and his skin is pink healthy and fresh smelling all the time. Do you think I'm obsessed with the little guy? He's the love of my life.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom

I bathe my toys every week and my spoo every other, their skin is in great condition. I always use Bio-groom Super Coat Conditioner after the bath (I massage it into the skin), my vet has remarked how nice the coats and skin are (this is the same vet that tells me not to wash them but every 4-6 weeks).


----------



## Mister

You can do little stop cleaning for potty accidents instead of a whole bath and get some puppy tearless shampoo or a natural oatmeal shampoo so that it wont affect him that much if he is bathed once a week or so...


----------



## KPoos

If they get dirty you've gotta bathe them but like everyone said, use conditioner down to their skin. It's good to dilute conditioner and just pour it on them or use a squirt bottle that you can get from Sally's beauty supply to dilute conditioner and squirt it on them. Maybe instead of drying him with a hair dryer you could let him go curly? Just be sure to brush him out good after he's dry. I could be way off here so I hope some groomers comment on letting puppies air dry. I've let Mia air dry a couple of times and she's been fine.


----------



## PaddleAddict

Thanks for all the advice! I will be sure to use a conditioner and rinse really well. 

I'm worried about letting him air dry since it's winter... I don't want him to be too cold.


----------



## KPoos

Is the heater on in your house? I wouldn't let him outside with wet hair but if you've air dried your hair I'm sure he'll be fine. Dog's run a little warmer than 98.6 like us so they don't feel as cold as we do in cold temperatures.


----------



## partial2poodles

I try not to let hair relax into natural curls if I can help it. Straighten,dried hair is much easier to keep detangled. Once it kinks, then gets roodled from play, sleep, dirt or water, it takes a lot more elbow grease to brush out.


----------



## Reesmom

kanatadoggroomer said:


> He should be fine. Make sure you rinse very well and put on a little conditioner (diluted). You can also use human baby wipes for potty issues.
> 
> My own big guys are bathed twice a week and never had any skin issues.


I agree. Dilute shampoo & rinse, rinse, rinse. That's the key. My guys get it at least once a week. Sometimes more. Baby wipes are great!!!


----------

